
Be Unique But Don’t Be A GUID - joshuacc
http://visitmix.com/opinions/be-unique-but-dont-be-a-guid
======
thirdstation
What _are_ the other ways of creating a globally-unique id?

~~~
sambeau
Hashes, timestamps, increments, random numbers, URL-a-likes.

Each has its advantages and disadvantages. None are pretty. Ultimately you
often end up with a hybrid of more than one of them.

